

New Search Ad Experiences within Windows 8.1 - leeoniya
http://community.bingads.microsoft.com/ads/en/bingads/b/blog/archive/2013/07/02/new-search-ad-experiences-within-windows-8-1.aspx

======
leeoniya
just one more reason to use third party tools to do local filesystem
searching. had to purchase FileSearchEX or use XYplorer after MS killed off
Win 2000 style searches. also, Classic Shell and 7+ Taskbar Tweaker are a
must.

[http://www.classicshell.net/](http://www.classicshell.net/)

[http://rammichael.com/7-taskbar-tweaker](http://rammichael.com/7-taskbar-
tweaker)

